# Does Breaking The Seal Invalidate The Warranty?



## dsquire (Oct 2, 2011)

Subject: *Wife Warranty
*


An Angry husband is not satisfied with his wife and sends a text message to his Mother-in-law:


_"Your product is unsatisfactory and is not matching my requirements."_



Smart Mother-in-law replies:


_"Warranty expired, manufacturer not responsible after seal is broken. "_ Have a nice day.



Cheers 

Don


----------



## Maryak (Oct 2, 2011)

I wonder, did he check that the seal was unbroken before buying ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------

